# steering rack



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The steering rack in my '85 300ZX 2+2 is shot beyond repair. I managed to get my hands on an '87 300ZX rack in great shape for cheap. According to Courtesy Nissan, there are two different part numbers for the racks between '84-'86 and '87+. My question is will an '87 rack work in an '85?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

They switched from a Nissan built unit to a ZF sourced rack in late 87, but I have heard that they are interchangeable. I replaced inner and outer tie rods on a 88 rack and put the inners (still good) on my 85 with no issues.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I consulted my roommate (a Master Tech with Nissan) about the differences between the two racks, and the only difference we can visibly see on schematics is the housing itself. Advance Auto has the same rack listed for an '84 - '89 300ZX, so I figure there cannot be THAT big of a difference. I guess it'll come down to measuring the housing and see if the distance to the steering column is the same. I grabbed an '87 intermediate shaft, so I may have to use that instead of the current one.


----------

